# Plaza Machinery



## LucknowKen (Sep 3, 2016)

I received an Email Tuesday from Vincent Bergamo at Plaza Machinery.
He writes that Joe has passed.
In his latest message i got from him Joe had mentioned he was not doing well.
lk


----------



## HMF (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh no!! That is awful!! Joe was GOOD people!


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 12, 2016)

That's a shame. I pray peace comfort and understanding for his family.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 12, 2016)

Truly sad news. My first purchase from Joe was a Rockwell drill press, back in the 90's.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Do you have a contact email for Vincent?  I heard that he was selling Joe's stuff and I am looking for some odds and ends for my lathe.  Tim


----------



## LucknowKen (Jun 30, 2017)

astjp2 said:


> Do you have a contact email for Vincent?


Vince sent me the Email about Joe from the Plaza Machinery      
joe(at)plazamachinery.com
LK


----------

